# Retro fitting a propane locker in a small sail boat



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Drop-in propane locker for small sail boats?*

I am building myself a propane locker for our Islander 28. I am a retired boat builder / composite engineer. I have an older Islander 28 that my wife and I sail along the Maine coast. We want to install a propane heater and convert the alcohol stove to propane. After considering several options I have decided to build a "drop-in" propane locker that will consume the aft 26 inches of the quarter birth. It will accommodate a pair of 5 pound fiberglass propane tanks, regulator and solenoid shutoff valve, be sealed from the interior of the boat and have an overboard drain. It will be installed in the starboard cockpit seat and will have a double hatch configuration that seals the locker from the weather and a second "internal" hatch that seals the propane compartment from everything else.

I am "retired" and enjoy designing and engineering "stuff". It occurs to me that there are many smaller, older, sail boats that suffer from the same lack of space the Islander 28 does for retrofitting a propane locker. I know we will not miss the full length of the quarter birth and I suspect that is true for many other owners.

I want this locker to be "drop in" and easily removable so if it is installed in a location that blocks access it will not create a permanent obstruction. The actual locker will be removable by disconnecting hoses, removing a few fasteners and and lifting it out through its exterior, flush cockpit seat hatch. As I considered this design's application to other small sail boats it occurred to me it might solve this same problem for others.

I am going to build it. I am going to build it as a fiberglass part that is ultimately produced from a mold. I want it to be a "finished" component and am wondering if I should build the molds to a standard that will allow me to produce more than the one I intend to install on Tundra Down.

Does this idea appeal to anyone else?

Thanks,

George


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Just a few words about having only 10 pounds (2x5) of propane and using a propane heater. Check how long ten pounds will heat, most propane heaters use a lot and ten pounds will not be practicable.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd be interested. Currently, the propance lockers available commercially are too big and way over priced for what they are. Our boat does not have a dedicated propane locker and while we have alittle bit more room tha you, we don't want to waste it anymore than is necessary.

Keep me posted, I can;t stand the fact that as of now our gas locker is a propane tank strapped to the rail!


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

George

I also might be interested. We have a 28 Newport which we may be sailing for a few more yrs. I have considered using our aft cockpit cooler but the wife doesn't want to give up the beverage storage. 

Peter


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

downeast450 said:


> Hi,
> I am building myself a propane locker for our Islander 28. I am a retired boat builder / composite engineer. I have an older Islander 28 that my wife and I sail along the Maine coast. We want to install a propane heater and convert the alcohol stove to propane. After considering several options I have decided to build a "drop-in" propane locker that will consume the aft 26 inches of the quarter birth. It will accommodate a pair of 5 pound fiberglass propane tanks, regulator and solenoid shutoff valve, be sealed from the interior of the boat and have an overboard drain. It will be installed in the starboard cockpit seat and will have a double hatch configuration that seals the locker from the weather and a second "internal" hatch that seals the propane compartment from everything else.
> 
> I am "retired" and enjoy designing and engineering "stuff". It occurs to me that there are many smaller, older, sail boats that suffer from the same lack of space the Islander 28 does for retrofitting a propane locker. I know we will not miss the full length of the quarter birth and I suspect that is true for many other owners.


Getting the propane locker truly air-tight to the boat's interior and still having it drain overboard properly will be very difficult if it is mounted in the quarterberth.



> I want this locker to be "drop in" and easily removable so if it is installed in a location that blocks access it will not create a permanent obstruction. The actual locker will be removable by disconnecting hoses, removing a few fasteners and and lifting it out through its exterior, flush cockpit seat hatch. As I considered this design's application to other small sail boats it occurred to me it might solve this same problem for others.
> 
> I am going to build it. I am going to build it as a fiberglass part that is ultimately produced from a mold. I want it to be a "finished" component and am wondering if I should build the molds to a standard that will allow me to produce more than the one I intend to install on Tundra Down.
> 
> ...


There are probably going to be some severe logisitical problems in making a single mold that will allow the locker to be properly retrofit into boat's other than the one you've designed it for.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

In theory it sounds like an interesting idea. I'm sure you're aware that mass-produced propane lockers already are available on the market. Pulling from vague memory, it seems to me that some of those could be modified for the application you propose. Maybe not?

The biggest negative I see about your proposal is the use of 5 lb propane tanks. Those are pretty small. If someone is looking to add a propane system to their boat, they are often thinking about more than just a stove/oven application. Once you have propane, it's nice to have the option of adding other appliances, like grill and cabin heater. More capacity via larger tanks would be better.

Have you considered all the other options? Like hanging twin 10 lb tanks off the transom in a dedicated mounting bracket:










In any case, it sounds like you have the ability and understanding to do a nice job of it. Even if it's only for your boat, if it's what you want and it works out well for your purposes, then I say go for it!

P.S. I noticed that you posted the same thread in two different forums. I combined them for housekeeping purposes. If you prefer that the thread be kept in the "Islander" forum, let me know and I'll move it.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for all the good advice. I like the two transom mounted tanks but it won't do for this boat. Only having 10 pounds of propane is a limitation but it is 10 pounds more than I have now and the diameters of larger tanks won't allow this solution. Our uses will be limited to weekend and week long gunk holing and will never be too far from refills.

The size of the installation will be fashioned around a standard after market hatch and will be 16" wide which just fits our cockpit seat.

I think I have solved the drain and seal issues but you are right on in pointing out their special requirements.

I was also wondering how "dear" the space is in the stern end of the quarter birth. Is it an important berthing space? It was a standard use of space when these boats were being marketed as sleeping 5. I wonder how many people use their quarter birth for sleeping? Times have changed and for us that space is storage anyway.

Thanks for consolidating. Placing it here was a second thought after I had put it in the Islander post.

George


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

We use our quarterberth all the time for sleeping -- so we wouldn't want to give up that space. But that would likely differ from owner-to-owner. Just keep in mind the resale issue: If you plan to sell the boat down the road, somebody else may be looking for that bunk as a sleeping space.

Have you exhausted all the other possibilities? For instance, our locker is tucked up in the "dead space" under the cockpit coaming. This is outboard and above the cockpit locker. There's enough space there for 2 x 10 lb tanks:



















I don't know the configuration of your boat, but I offer those photos just as an example of how creative thinking can often find unconventional solutions.

However you configure it, be sure to follow the ABYC safety specs: Vapor tight fittings, pressure gauge, remote safety solenoid, etc etc.

Good luck!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

This post prompted me to check the price of a pre-built LPG locker from our favorite Marine dealer - WOW!!! It would seem to me that there is a lot of potential margin if you were to make these as a reasonable cost ($100-300).

Be careful though, I am sure that some lawyer will tell you that you may be liable unless you include appropriate disclaimers with your product.

I am looking at boats that have only one propane locker, and had considered adding and additional one myself. I would love to see what you come up with, and, pending boat, would be interested in buying one myself.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

downeast450 said:


> I was also wondering how "dear" the space is in the stern end of the quarter birth. Is it an important berthing space? It was a standard use of space when these boats were being marketed as sleeping 5. I wonder how many people use their quarter birth for sleeping? Times have changed and for us that space is storage anyway.


That's one of those things you have to evaluate for yourselves... short term/long term...... My forward berth cushions are at home in my cellar and my still un-done project is to make a rack system for better storage up there.
I had done all that to my C320 but when I traded/brokered it in for the NC 331 the Broker said ..... Oh... you HAVE TO.... return the forward berth to original so I can sell it. I removed the shelving and intrusive DVD/VCR with much labor and aggravation. So when I spoke to the person the broker sold it to who was going to Live Aboard he said...... "Oh that's such a shame we would have Loved to Have it the way You had it set up".
Will the intrusion totally ruin the berth? Will it still be able to be used if say.. a daysail with guests turns into an overnighter dictated by weather or something ? You can guess my opinion - go for it.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

More good advice. One of the reasons for the "drop in" design is to make it removable if that space needs to be restored for any reason but it sure makes sense in yours.

Thanks,

George.

I don't have the room to put them in the coaming space on this boat.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been mistakenly stating the size of the propane tanks I am building this locker for. I said 5 pounds and I should have said 5 gallons. I hope to be able to install two 5 gallon tanks. They would contain about 16 pounds each which results in a respectable 32 pounds of propane. My fall back is two 3 gallon (11 pounds each) tanks for a total of 22 pounds. Sorry if I mislead anyone.

George

George


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you are thinking about selling your item commercially, then you need to determine an effective method of marketing. The standard model in the marine world seems to involve regional disributors who purchse from manufactures, resell to retailers who in turn sell to boaters. This is the reason so much of what we buy is so pricey.

If you can sell over the internet, and can figure out an effective method of attracting people to your site then you could probably do good business.

As far as your actual locker goes, I think the most marketable design would be something that could be mounted on the stern rail. I don't think that a large number of boat owners would be too eager to start drilling holes through their hulls for propane vents, but would like to find something that protected the tanks and fittings from damage and corrosion.

Good Luck !


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That makes a huge difference. 



downeast450 said:


> I have been mistakenly stating the size of the propane tanks I am building this locker for. I said 5 pounds and I should have said 5 gallons. I hope to be able to install two 5 gallon tanks. They would contain about 16 pounds each which results in a respectable 32 pounds of propane. My fall back is two 3 gallon (11 pounds each) tanks for a total of 22 pounds. Sorry if I mislead anyone.
> 
> George
> 
> George


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup a huge difference.

I am the one I am designing this locker for. I do appreciate the advice RE: marketing and such. If my efforts translate into something that is attractive to another DIY sailor that will be a plus.

After reading a post about using the Honda 2000 generator for charging batteries I checked it dimensions and may build the dual tank locker space so it could alternatively store the Honda generator. Ha!

I am just having my kind of "fun." Drilling holes in my boat isn't a problem for me. Who knows if it will solve any problems for others.

Thanks again,

George


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There's a much bigger market for two 16 lb. Propane tanks, since that's sufficient storage for most cruising boats, than there is for two 5 lb. tanks....


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yup, for me, too! I think the two 5 GAL (16 lb) tanks will ft in the location I have. It is about depth for the locker and I think I will have enough space. A shallower locker would accept the smaller 3 GAL tanks and still offer 22 lbs of propane. Two 5 GAL tanks are enough propane for my refill to refill needs here along the Maine coast.

I have only been aboard the boat once since this idea hatched. I know the boat well enough to do some drawings and I am sure about the available width of my cockpit seat being 16". I am finally getting back home after several weeks of absence and will be able to take some more measurements now. I will build this from a plywood mock up of the seat. It will require two separate parts and one of the molds will be a two piece mold for ease of removal and so I can design more shapes into the tub.

Tundra Down is in and ready to go but our little Marshall Cat Boat needs some varnish and a fresh coat of paint on the mast. I replaced one of my mooring balls and that required the skiff. Its OBMs needed to be checked and the trailer's wheel bearings greased. And so it goes! All is well.


----------



## bobmarston (Jul 27, 2009)

*Propane locker interest*

George,

I would be interested in seeing/buying your finished product. I have a 39 Pearson with Luke Alcohol stove I wish to replace with propane.

Bob


----------



## alaskaboy (Oct 30, 2007)

From the on-line Don Casey library at 
Propane Systems by Don Casey
is a good article that I review now and then.

Thanks to John Pollard for the stern 'worth a thousand words' picture of the tank holders. I now have a project in mind as my tanks are on deck right now.

Composite (spun glass) tanks might also be considered. They supposedly do not explode but rather will burn through at some surface point; then burns the fuel off through a small hole rather than explode. Probably look like a small strapped down jet engine but at least won't supposedly explode.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I doubt that they won't explode under the right (wrong) circumstances, but boat explosions are not the result of tanks exploding, but of propane that has through a leak filled the bilges until it finds a source of ignition. I have a composite tank and will buy another. As light as aluminum and locally half the price for same capacity. No corrosion and no rust on deck or wherever they're located. 
Brian


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Composite tanks are the ones I am building my propane locker for. They are light and corrosion isn't a problem. You can see the level of the propane in the tank. I have the mock up materials, the after market hatch and the tools set up in my shop. The weather has finally improved so I am spending my time on TD. The locker project will resume after the boats are on the hard. Ugh! The season is too short! I need a propane heater! Ha!

George


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Propane locker vent?*

I am still working on a propane locker for our Islander-28. I am satisfied with the plan to this point. I have the option of venting the propane locker into the manual bilge pump discharge hose just before it exits the transom. I can simply install a T. I was planning to create a separate vent opening in the transom but why won't the manual pump's work? It will be at the proper level for venting the locker. The bilge pump hose loops up to just under the cockpit seat.

I can't think of a good reason to cut another hole with this one already available.

Any suggestions?

George


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

It should have its own outlet for the vent. ABYC wouldn't allow a combined vent and I doubt any surveyor would either. There should be no connections except to the appliance (stove or heater) that are not in the vented locker. If you "T" it into the bilge pump hose that connection is outside of the locker. The outlet in the hull should not be near any other thru hulls but I'm not sure exactly how far away.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

mitiempo said:


> It should have its own outlet for the vent. ABYC wouldn't allow a combined vent and I doubt any surveyor would either. There should be no connections except to the appliance (stove or heater) that are not in the vented locker. If you "T" it into the bilge pump hose that connection is outside of the locker. The outlet in the hull should not be near any other thru hulls but I'm not sure exactly how far away.


Ditto.

You've done all this work. No sense in taking shortcuts in the final stretch. Best to make it ABYC compliant. If you're insured, they'll require it that way.


----------



## roline (Apr 7, 2000)

I installed a Seaward locker with "1" gallon tank, just had I refilled for a couple bucks. I converted from alcohol to propane Force 10 stove. The locker assemblies, tank, reg, solenoid, are on the market for around $400. If you make your own, insure good ventilation to outside the boat.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

ABYC compliance is the determiner! I do have space to add another portal. Does anyone know if there is a minimum distance from any other portals for a propane vent?


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

John,

I did find this in another post. I don't want to ID the post but am greatful.

My locker complies with all of this and adding a 1/2" id vent is not a huge issue if it can sit between and below the exhaust and the manual bilge pump portals.

I can't find any reg on locating the vent that references proximity to other portals.

_1.8.1 Lockers used to contain LPG cylinders, cylinder valves, regulating equipment and safety devices shall be
designed to minimize the likelihood of use as a gear storage locker and shall be,
1.8.1.1 vapor tight to the hull interior, and
1.8.1.2 located above the waterline, and
1.8.1.3 constructed of, or lined with, corrosion resistant materials, and
1.8.1.4 shall open only from the top with
1.8.1.5 a gasketed cover that shall latch tightly, and
1.8.1.6 shall be capable of being quickly and conveniently opened without tools.
1.8.2 Installation
1.8.2.1 LPG lockers shall be installed so that the locker opens only directly to the outside atmosphere, and
1.8.2.2 If a LPG locker is installed inside a boat locker, the LPG locker shall be located as high and as close to the
boat locker's opening as possible in order to comply with
A-1.8.2.1.
1.8.3 When means of access to the LPG equipment locker or housing is open, the cylinder valves shall be
capable of being conveniently and quickly operated, and the system pressure gauge dials shall be fully visible.
1.8.4 Lockers shall be vented at the bottom by a dedicated vent, with a minimum diameter of any component in
the vent system that shall be not less than 1/2 inch (12.5 mm) inside diameter.
1.8.5 Locker vents shall be led outboard, without pockets, through the hull to a point lower than the locker bottom
and above the waterline with the boat in the static floating position.

NOTE: See
ABYC H-27 Seacocks, Thru-Hull Connections and Drain Plugs, for requirements for seacocks.

1.8.6 Locker vent openings shall be located at least 20 inches (508 mm) from any hull opening to the boat interior.
1.8.7 LPG lockers shall not be used for storage of any equipment other than LPG cylinders, cylinder valves,
regulating equipment, and LPG safety devices. See
A-1.8.1.
1.8.8 Storage provisions for unconnected reserve cylinders, filled or empty
_


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

downeast450 said:


> I can't find any reg on locating the vent that references proximity to other portals.


I don't have any knowledge about this point, and the ABYC guidance you quoted above doesn't seem to address this. It would probably be best to follow the ABYC guidance in every respect and then position the propane locker drain thru-hull as far from the engine exhaust outlet as feasible.

My preference would be to run the drain out through the transom (if doing so allowed a hose run that was compliant with the guidance). Ours is on the starboard quarter of the hull, and while technically compliant with the requirement to be above the static waterline, when we are very hard on the wind on port tack it can end-up submerged at times.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have considered both locations. I prefer the transom. It will be closer to the exhaust on the transom but below it.

I didn't see any reference to this in the regs either. The locker and its vent line will be on the opposite side of the hull from the exhaust hose. The vent's potential gas could not travel back up the exhaust. The possibility of a water cooled exhaust stream being capable of igniting anything seems remote. Since the gas that could vent is heavy it will spill off the transom. I am convinced. now, can I convince a surveyor. I can always locate it on the hull.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

1.8.6. above says 20" from any hull opening.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

"at least 20 inches (508 mm) from any hull opening _to the boat interior._"

Low on the transom complies with this stipulation. I think. There are no openings to the boat's interior on my transom with the exception of the blower vents and they are up on the coaming, well above 20 inches from the proposed vent.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

mitiempo said:


> 1.8.6. above says 20" from any hull opening.


You're probably right. I interpreted "any hull opening _to the boat interior_" as reference to portlights, hatches, companionway, etc. But your interpretation is broader and probably the safer bet.

A surveyor could probably answer whether this requirements includes other thru-hull fittings.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been trying to find the ABYC regs for propane on the web. You'd think if they want them followed they would let you see them without joining. 20" is the safe route I think though. Maine Sail will know because he is I believe a member of ABYC.
Edit
I have been searching the net and have read more about propane lockers in the last hour or so than I ever thought I would. I did find a copy of ABYC regs eventually and after reading them the only reference I found was the "20" from any hull opening" statement already posted.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

downeast
How's the propane locker coming along?


----------



## mitchf (May 4, 2011)

*propane locker*

Did you ever build your locker? I am thinking of one too (I realize your poat was a while ago). I have a hunter 33 not much room. Do you think I could mount outside?



downeast450 said:


> I am building myself a propane locker for our Islander 28. I am a retired boat builder / composite engineer. I have an older Islander 28 that my wife and I sail along the Maine coast. We want to install a propane heater and convert the alcohol stove to propane. After considering several options I have decided to build a "drop-in" propane locker that will consume the aft 26 inches of the quarter birth. It will accommodate a pair of 5 pound fiberglass propane tanks, regulator and solenoid shutoff valve, be sealed from the interior of the boat and have an overboard drain. It will be installed in the starboard cockpit seat and will have a double hatch configuration that seals the locker from the weather and a second "internal" hatch that seals the propane compartment from everything else.
> 
> I am "retired" and enjoy designing and engineering "stuff". It occurs to me that there are many smaller, older, sail boats that suffer from the same lack of space the Islander 28 does for retrofitting a propane locker. I know we will not miss the full length of the quarter birth and I suspect that is true for many other owners.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Silverton (May 24, 2016)

Thank you for all the smart advice on this! I just bought an old 30 foot Silverton Cabin Cruiser to keep at a mooring near me. The previous owner had a micro wave oven on board and I prefer a gas stove for cooking. So I went out and bought a new 2 burner propane camp stove expecting to just install my BBQ propane gas tank in the tall cabinet next to the stove. Well to my surprise I was totally ignorant of the whole gas leaking possibility. I figured that I would just shut off the gas valve on top of the tank like I always do with my outside BBQ? I figured that by turning the valve off there would be no chance of any leaks? Isn't that correct? If the Propane Gas Tank Valve is in the OFF position how can there be any chance of a gas leak with the small rubber hose and regulator which is attached directly to the stove? I'm baffled? Any comments on this? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

The problem is that valves leak - surprisingly often. So do regulators.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob Silverton said:


> I figured that by turning the valve off there would be no chance of any leaks? Isn't that correct? If the Propane Gas Tank Valve is in the OFF position how can there be any chance of a gas leak with the small rubber hose and regulator which is attached directly to the stove? I'm baffled? Any comments on this? I'd appreciate any input.


Suggest you ask your insurance company


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bob Silverton said:


> .... If the Propane Gas Tank Valve is in the OFF position how can there be any chance of a gas leak with the small rubber hose and regulator which is attached directly to the stove?


Not sure how relevant the answer is, if the system leaks, while you are using it.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

There is a huge list of the installation requirements for propane, earlier in this thread. However, you really only need to know two things. 1) Propane is heavier that air. 2) It is possible that the entire contents of the tank could leak out.

Here is an installation that had some incorrect assumptions:



That is a tank mounted in the cockpit! If is leaks, the gas will fill the cockpit like a bathtub, until it reaches the level of the companionway, where it will downflood into the cabin. Again, the cabin will fill like a bathtub until it reaches the lungs of your sleeping wife, kids, and dog.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Bob Silverton said:


> Thank you for all the smart advice on this! I just bought an old 30 foot Silverton Cabin Cruiser to keep at a mooring near me. The previous owner had a micro wave oven on board and I prefer a gas stove for cooking. So I went out and bought a new 2 burner propane camp stove expecting to just install my BBQ propane gas tank in the tall cabinet next to the stove. Well to my surprise I was totally ignorant of the whole gas leaking possibility. I figured that I would just shut off the gas valve on top of the tank like I always do with my outside BBQ? I figured that by turning the valve off there would be no chance of any leaks? Isn't that correct? If the Propane Gas Tank Valve is in the OFF position how can there be any chance of a gas leak with the small rubber hose and regulator which is attached directly to the stove? I'm baffled? Any comments on this? I'd appreciate any input.


Well assuming this is to be an "economy retreat" so I don't think building a proper propane storage locker is likely. Do not put a BBQ tank into the interior of the boat, as you will be preparing to make a bomb. Propane tanks leak, and I have had a few of the "exchange" tanks leak as well, showing empty after a week or so of getting them home. If you need to do it on the cheap, mount the tank off the aft of the boat and run a propane hose to the stove. I don't think the camping stove is likely going to have any safety features at all either. I suggest finding a proper marine stove with thermocouples on the burners. If you can't do that, then I suggest using one of the butane burners like they use in restaurants for table side cooking. At least the amount of gas in the little tank is unlikely to fill the whole boat.

Problem is that a safe proper propane install is likely as much as the boat is worth. But if you have to ask how a propane tank can leak, then perhaps you should not be doing the install, and should hire a ABYC certified installer.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the reason I sleep like a baby knowing full well this isn't happening on my boat at wee hours of the night or day.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

A typical installation without building a locker, is to hang the propane on the stern rail. If it leaks it goes down past the transom, not into the boat. If you don't cook much, you could just hang small bottles there, and when needed bring one into the cabin, and attach to the stove. Remove from the stove when done, and put back on the stern rail.


----------



## ad28 (Jan 29, 2016)

here's a link to a commercially made bag, which is similar to how I store my small canisters, out on my pushpit as was mentioned above

Magma Propane / Butane Canister Tote Bag / Storage Locker

For my stove, I have a 2 gal locker similar to this one:









edit: the amount of propane it holds lasts for quite awhile, the unit was virtually bolt-on and it's small and compact


----------



## Bob Silverton (May 24, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> Not sure how relevant the answer is, if the system leaks, while you are using it.


Thanks for your replies. I've decided to find a safe place outside of the cabin to mount the Propane Tank. I do have a big Swim Platform. Not sure if I need to still use the Vapor Locker?


----------



## ad28 (Jan 29, 2016)

I would use the vapor locker. Any surveyor worth his salt would require one, and it's just a good idea for safety's sake. Put a cushion on it and use it as a seat


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

This just happened today, not a boat but that must have been a pretty good propane boom! Check out the debris field.

Propane explosion levels building in Flin Flon - Manitoba - CBC News


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bob Silverton said:


> Thanks for your replies. I've decided to find a safe place outside of the cabin to mount the Propane Tank. I do have a big Swim Platform. Not sure if I need to still use the Vapor Locker?


If you mount the tank so that any leak can only exit the boat (ie on the outside of your gunnel, such as the rail off your transom), you do not need a locker.


----------

